# niche zero raffle



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought it about time that we have another raffle and martin from Niche had come up trumps! Niche have very kindly donated (free of charge) a niche zero grinder for a forum raffle, so ALL proceeds of this one go straight back into the forum.

Not a lot needs to be said about the Niche Zero, as there are so many happy owners on the forum, so this is a chance for you to get your hands on one for the cost of a ticket. The winner will have a choice of their preferred colour and item will be shipped directly.

All the usual rules apply, cut and paste name into list, first come first served basis, payment details will be sent out once list is complete and draw will only take place once all payments have been made. 50 tickets at £10 per ticket, which will give the forum £500! ( if overseas there may be an additional amount to pay)

The following draw process (tried and tested) will be used to randomly draw the winner

If you do not agree with the process then do not enter the raffle

There is no debate on this process - which is fully transparent - and an impartial observer is welcome to view the process via screenshare

Once all monies have been received (and only when all monies have been received);

1. All names will be collated and entered into a spreadsheet

2. Names will be copied and pasted into Random.org List Randomiser

3. The list will be randomised once to shuffle the order

4. The randomised list will be randomised once more (second randomisation)

5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation

Everyone has an equal chance of being in this row following this randomisation process

Good luck everyonell the usual rules apply.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap


Stuartb27


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

Nice one Chap!!!


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5.Nicknak


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

L&R thanks for opportunitie


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Default

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B


----------



## GeoffTucks (Jan 20, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti
​


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. onthelathe


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@L&R did you want to go on the list ???


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Someone add me.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. urbanpumpkin

20. Simon_S


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Simon Think we were both posting at the same tome and both added urbanpumpkin so I edited my post, hope that's OK.

Cheers Russ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

1. Coffeechap
​


2. Stuartb27
​

​


3. Drewster
​

​


4. brabzzz
​

​


5. Nicknak
​

​


6. Inspector
​

​


7. Kitkat
​

​


8. Mrboots2u
​

​


9. Matt B
​

​


10. GeoffTucks
​

​


11. Robti
​

​


12. mcrmfc
​

​


13. jlarkin
​

​


14. Steveholt
​

​


15. Rob1
​

​


16. onthelathe
​

​


17. Soll
​

​


18. HBLP
​

​


19. Russ
​

​


20. urbanbumpkin
​

​


21. Simon_S

22. dfk

23. GerryM
​


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. GerryM

23. Junglebert


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

dfk and I posted at the same time and the list now needs to be updated to reflect that so here goes hopefully.

1. Coffeechap
​


2. Stuartb27
​

​


3. Drewster
​

​


4. brabzzz
​

​


5. Nicknak
​

​


6. Inspector
​

​


7. Kitkat
​

​


8. Mrboots2u
​

​


9. Matt B
​

​


10. GeoffTucks
​

​


11. Robti
​

​


12. mcrmfc
​

​


13. jlarkin
​

​


14. Steveholt
​

​


15. Rob1
​

​


16. onthelathe
​

​


17. Soll
​

​


18. HBLP
​

​


19. Russ
​

​


20. urbanbumpkin
​

​


21. Simon_S

22. dfk

23. GerryM

24. Jollybean

25. Junglebert
​


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. GerryM

23. Junglebert

24. db8000


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Gerry. Looks like it has been superseded again. Hopefully this catches everyone

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome half way there already


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey
​


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am on my mobile and can't copy full list please add me.

Thank you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> I am on my mobile and can't copy full list please add me.
> 
> Thank you


Done


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I will throw a towel in for the winner


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Please add me I'm on my phone


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. Jollybean

23. Gerry M

24. Dfk

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Please add me I'm on my phone


Done


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who altered the list? I choose 22 very deliberately and now someone has altered me to 24


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Put me back to 22 please mods. It is quite clear to see I was there till jollybean altered it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Put me back to 22 please mods. It is quite clear to see I was there till jollybean altered it


I think it's as easy for you to post the list with you at 22 as it is for us to do so. Do you mind just reposting it? I'm trying to get my 6 year old to actually sleep!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am on a phone so no


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

-- Putting @dfk41 back in the list at 22.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many ta's


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@MediumRoastSteam

Unfortunately I am also in at 25 as. A result of the earlier shenanigans


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @MediumRoastSteam
> 
> Unfortunately I am also in at 25 as. A result of the earlier shenanigans


I fixed that.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Stuartb27
> 
> ...


36. Teejay


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

Teejay said:


> 36. Teejay


Hi @Teejay I think I must have posted just before you. Can you edit yours to 37?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DanB said:


> Hi @Teejay I think I must have posted just before you. Can you edit yours to 37?


Done


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

40. sanadsaad


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Rodduz

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. sanadsaad

41. rodduz


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

9 more places to go folks


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

Posted at the same time as last posted, edited now!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 7 places left folks


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I already own one that I'm very happy with, so with it being obvious it's going to sell out very soon I won't bother entering.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> I already own one that I'm very happy with, so with it being obvious it's going to sell out very soon I won't bother entering.
> 
> Good luck everybody.


Same here. I'd rather leave to those who might benefit from one. But if it doesn't get taken in the next few days, I'd happily chip in.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk


----------



## buderim (Feb 7, 2019)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk

45. Buderim


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk

45. Buderim

46. ronsil


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk

45. Buderim

46. ronsil

47. Thecatlinux


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Come on. Nearly there


----------



## blazarov (Jul 17, 2018)

I am in too.

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk

45. Buderim

46. ronsil

47. Thecatlinux

48. blazarov


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

1. Coffeechap

2. Stuartb27

3. Drewster

4. brabzzz

5. Nicknak

6. Inspector

7. Kitkat

8. Mrboots2u

9. Matt B

10. GeoffTucks

11. Robti

12. mcrmfc

13. jlarkin

14. Steveholt

15. Rob1

16. onthelathe

17. Soll

18. HBLP

19. Russ

20. urbanbumpkin

21. Simon_S

22. dfk41

23. Jollybean

24. Gerry M

25. Junglebert

26. DB8000

27. JJ-X-Ray

28. Johnealey

29. L&R

30. ashcroc

31. Salty

32. Teaboy

33. itn

34. Stevebee

35. christos_geo

36. DanB

37. Teejay

38. Matharon

39. Snakehips

40. Sanadsaad

41. Rodduz

42. Rob177palmer

43. Catpuccino

44. MrOrk

45. Buderim

46. ronsil

47. Thecatlinux

48. blazarov

49. Gm7dha


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gm7dha said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Stuartb27
> 
> ...


50. np123


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Just missed the chance. Oh well.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

CageyH said:


> Just missed the chance. Oh well.


There are usually some drop outs before payment.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

14 hours from start to finish!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome, payment instructions will go out very shortly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick update, Glenn will send out the details this evening, good luck everyone


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

You don't visit for one day and this happens...










Oh well, st least I've already got one!

Good luck everyone


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missed this one.

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Keen to enter if there are any dropouts!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Would like to join too if there are any dropouts


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payment details have been sent out

Thank you and Good Luck to everyone who has entered!!


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Any dropouts I would be happy to take their place


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I am on a phone so no


Me too.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone from the raffle who is going to transfer and who has a PayPal account willing to help me with the payment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

L&R said:


> Anyone from the raffle who is going to transfer and who has a PayPal account willing to help me with the payment?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy to


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Paid


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey - had a hectic weekend, and didn't even get a chance to see/read this thread before it'd started and then sold out! Good luck to everyone who managed to grab a place.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ahhh gutted I missed this, if anyone drops out for any reason please let me know and I'm 100% in


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Hopefully we get everyone paid up quickly and we can have some fun on Wednesday night!


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Pay up!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rodduz said:


> Pay up!!!!!


Always one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Always one


Yep always, let's hope it doesn't degenerate into a faffle


----------



## blazarov (Jul 17, 2018)

Takes a bit longer for the international bank transfer. I hope mine comes by tomorrow latest.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

lol I didnt see this and was on over weekend to doh, good luck all, this maybe my next grinder purchase!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Whooops! Missed the raffle... but ordered one of the last available ones for March delivery. At the forking same time this here took place

















Good luck all


----------



## blazarov (Jul 17, 2018)

I asked @Glenn via PM, but if someone else can help me with the full IBAN and BIC of the account, because i need them for the international transfer?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will send the details through as they should not be shared on the forum


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Update:

Over 40 payments received already

Looks like this could be drawn before the weekend!

Will update tomorrow

Thank you to all who have paid or assisted others


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

[Quick check that MrsD has paid my tenner]

How are we doing on the payments front? Any idea on draw timing?

[/Quick check that MrsD has paid my tenner]


----------



## orscott (Jan 30, 2019)

.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

orscott said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Stuartb27
> 
> ...


 nice try!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

orscott said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Stuartb27
> 
> ...


I think you might be a little late - good try though!


----------



## orscott (Jan 30, 2019)

Somehow didn't see the other 12 pages..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe @Glenn will update but we are pretty much there now


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Wouldn't want to be behind these people in Tesco.... a good four days to get their money out!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rodduz said:


> Wouldn't want to be behind these people in Tesco.... a good four days to get their money out!


Oh stop it, people will pay when they are next on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great news - we're done (49 in and 1 known to be arriving tomorrow)

Lets go for a draw at 9:30pm Friday night (15 Feb)

Tune in then & Good Luck to all who entered!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Great news - we're done (49 in and 1 known to be arriving tomorrow)
> 
> Lets go for a draw at 9:30pm Friday night (15 Feb)
> 
> Tune in then & Good Luck to all who entered!!


Think you may have miscounted slightly as I'd totally forgot to pay (& wasn't the 1 known to be arriving tomorrow!).

All remedied now but done on telephone banking so no chance to attach my forum name to the payment. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Think you may have miscounted slightly as I'd totally forgot to pay (& wasn't the 1 known to be arriving tomorrow!).
> 
> All remedied now but done on telephone banking so no chance to attach my forum name to the payment. Sorry for the delay.


 Burn him!


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

What draw on Friday? Thought lotto was Saturday?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rodduz said:


> What draw on Friday? Thought lotto was Saturday?


It's done on the previous lotto draws numbers so last Wednesday's. All info in post #1.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Slight issue as lotto is 59 numbers. Wasn't there only 50 raffled?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

rodduz said:


> Slight issue as lotto is 59 numbers. Wasn't there only 50 raffled?


.



> 5. The winner will be the person in the row number of the first lotto ball drawn in the preceding draw (Wednesday or Saturday draw of the UK National Lottery) following the second randomisation


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Just reread, first ball, not bonus. Just as well first ball wasn't above 50...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@ashcroc - you were on my speed dial ready to contact in the morning









@rodduz This is a tried a tested means of drawing - used for several years without incident

Good Luck to all who have entered


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

So it's 42 then... The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

HBLP said:


> So it's 42 then... The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


Have only just clocked that's my number! Whoop!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> Have only just clocked that's my number! Whoop!!


Well it might be your number again after two randomisations......... 

....... then again it might not :-(


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

HBLP said:


> So it's 42 then... The answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


We might not see a result within the next couple million years in that regard...

So good luck everybody!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's very quiet here. I expect everyone is busy making a small niche-shaped space on their worktops


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Anticipation...


----------



## blazarov (Jul 17, 2018)

Good that there are Niches available to order right away to cure the disappointment if i dont win


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Why not use google random number generator and live stream on Facebook?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Why not use google random number generator and live stream on Facebook?


Or just stick to how it's always been done. Only difference between one random number generator & another is the algorithm used. Like the idea of a livestream.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Is this still happening today?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sincere apologies all

Due to circumstances beyond my control I was not able to logon last night

Draw rescheduled for 2130 tonight (Sat 16 Feb)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Sincere apologies all
> 
> Due to circumstances beyond my control I was not able to logon last night
> 
> Draw rescheduled for 2130 tonight (Sat 16 Feb)


You tease!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay, a Saturday night treat


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Sincere apologies all
> 
> Due to circumstances beyond my control I was not able to logon last night
> 
> Draw rescheduled for 2130 tonight (Sat 16 Feb)


Will the lotto draw used still be last Wednesday's or this evenings?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Sincere apologies all
> 
> Due to circumstances beyond my control I was not able to logon last night
> 
> Draw rescheduled for 2130 tonight (Sat 16 Feb)


Burn him


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Last Wednesday as that is the reference quoted here on the forum already

Ball 42 was the first drawn in Draw 2415


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Dagnabbit? How did I miss this? That'll teach for trying to pay more attention to my family.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Flying_Vee said:


> Dagnabbit? How did I miss this? That'll teach for trying to pay more attention to my family.


It filled up mighty fast unsurprisingly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

5 minute warning ...

Prepping now

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Drum roll.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have I lost yet?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Before we get going with the draw I'd like to thank Niche for their generosity in providing a Niche Zero Grinder with retail value of £499 + SHipping

If you're not lucky enough to win tonight you can head over to Niche's website and place an order

https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk/

Niche has been a great supporter of Coffee Forums UK throughout the lifecycle of their development and release to market


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm jus waiting for Coffeechap to win it ....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first ball drawn in Wednesdays lotto draw as 42

The lucky entrant winning themselves a Niche Zero Grinder is ...

*mcrmfc*

Congratulations on your win!

Thank you once again to coffeechap for arranging the finer details and setting this up and to the special member who initially made contact with me to arrange this


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@mcrmfc - Please PM me your full name, email, phone number and best delivery address so that I can pass this onto Niche


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations mcrmfc


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice one mcrmfc !!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I'm jus waiting for Coffeechap to win it ....


Nope entered everyone won none. ☹


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats mcrmfc.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Well done mcrmfc. You will love it.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Bloomin heck....erm....totally gobsmacked!

Massive thanks to @coffeechap and @Glenn for organising.

Such a great forum and things like this, LSOL etc run so smoothly...credit to all you guys!

Not sure where the Niche will fit into my coffee world right now...so have some (very nice) thinking to do!

It's also just been my 40th...so this is a very nice treat.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats dude!


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Congrats mate


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> Bloomin heck....erm....totally gobsmacked!
> 
> Massive thanks to @coffeechap and @Glenn for organising.
> 
> ...


Whoooop!! Message me to let me know where to send your Niche bar towel to


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

mildredm said:


> whoooop!! Message me to let me know where to send your niche bar towel to


awesome!!!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats and enjoy









John


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Well done mate - I know you're going to enjoy it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Congrtas to the winner.

PS I need same raffle for EK43S


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

Congrats! Hope the Niche fits in nicely!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Ah well, guess I'll give the Mignon a bit of spit and polish put it back on the counter.

Congratulations mcrmfc. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just realised I missed this , who won


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just realised I missed this , who won


Mcrmfc won.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Super dooperr , well done . And thanks for all involved in 5he draw


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Group Hug!

Massive thanks to '@Niche Coffee' - great comms from James throughout...top notch service (even on a freebie!).

Also thanks again to @Glenn @Coffeechap and @MildredM


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> Group Hug!
> 
> Massive thanks to '@Niche Coffee' - great comms from James throughout...top notch service (even on a freebie!).
> 
> Also thanks again to @Glenn @Coffeechap and @MildredM


Jealous of the Kinu...!

Yell if it turns out that the Niche supplants this and the poor old Kinu needs a new loving home!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> Group Hug!
> 
> Massive thanks to '@Niche Coffee' - great comms from James throughout...top notch service (even on a freebie!).
> 
> Also thanks again to @Glenn @Coffeechap and @MildredM


Congratulations again







You really must be chuffed to bits!!


----------

